# What fish oil works the best?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend a fish oil that has been helpful to them. A long time ago, I purchased omega-3s and I didn't realize that for depersonalization, fish oil is a better choice. What can you recommend?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

2deepathinker said:


> Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend a fish oil that has been helpful to them. A long time ago, I purchased omega-3s and I didn't realize that for depersonalization, fish oil is a better choice. What can you recommend?


It helped my anxiety. Some say it helps depression and brain fog.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> It helped my anxiety. Some say it helps depression and brain fog.


Thanks! What brand did you use?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

2deepathinker said:


> Thanks! What brand did you use?


I bought the spring valley Walmart brand. Just make sure the fish oil is high in EPH.

-Zach


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I bought the spring valley Walmart brand. Just make sure the fish oil is high in EPH.
> 
> -Zach


Thanks!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend a fish oil that has been helpful to them. A long time ago, I purchased omega-3s and I didn't realize that for depersonalization, fish oil is a better choice. What can you recommend?


A really good brand that I believe is just solely Fish oil is Nature Made. It comes in an off-yellow bottle, however, I have a difficult time recalling the exact dose. My dad purchased another kind of fish oil awhile ago that is actually a combination of Omega 3 and Omega 6. It says ''double the potency of standard fish oil'' and is high in EPH like Theone mentioned. The brand for that is Nature's Bounty. I haven't seen any significant results from it yet, but I think I'm going to switch to the Nature Made brand, because I remember Tommygunz mentioning that taking fish oil alone, minus the omega 3/omega 6 yielded better results for him. We'll see. Hope this helped.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I am starting to take my fish oil again


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hemp seed oil has a ton of omega 3,6,9 in it as well. Possibly more than fish oil.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I buy Fish Oil Liquid. Its not as easy to get down, but I DEFINITELY notice a difference in how I feel when I forget to take it. 2 Tbl Spoons at night, then I usually chase it with milk or something. I buy Carlson Norwegian Liquid.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2010)

Fish oil with gingko biola has worked wonders for me much more then standard fish oil alone


----------



## nathalie (Sep 24, 2010)

Im very very negative about fishoil. After i took one fishoil pill my sympthoms of dp/dr have been a lot more severe!! I'm afraid that something weird happened inside my brain and feel very fuzzy, absent and stare the whole day. Be carefull with fishoill especially the dossage EPA and DHA!!!!!

Nobody else with the same sympthoms? answer please!


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

make sure that it has Eicosapentaenoic as one of the components. Its supposed to be the mostly mentally therapeutic of the omega-3 fatty-acids and helps with lots of mental disorders from depression to schizophrenia.


----------



## thanisabella (Oct 12, 2010)

Any fish oil you can use, when you purchase fish oil then must see its rapper. From there you can get best idea for fish oil. Fish oil is very good for brain and also it makes healthy, you just ask to shop keeper they will give you a best fish oil.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

if you want the best form of omega three on the planet and are willing to pay for it then check out moxxor.


----------



## leemaria (Oct 16, 2010)

Fish oil like olive oil and Castor oil are very helpful for good health.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

The best for the price, is an EPA-DHA combination of an oil containing at least 60% of Omega 3, which was not only filtered but mocularly distilled. It should also have enteric coating..., it is more expensive but the same dose of enteric coated oil is at least equivalent to two non coated.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Fish oil is great for me! I wouldnt buy stuff with omega-6's in it.. I think we get enough of those from food anyway.. in fact i believe we should at least reduce omega-6 consumption for getting benefit from omega-3, depending on one's diet of course.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Code liver oil plays a vital role in many diseases and also being refered by many doctors inorder to fullfill certain deficiencies of the human body


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend a fish oil that has been helpful to them. A long time ago, I purchased omega-3s and I didn't realize that for depersonalization, fish oil is a better choice. What can you recommend?


Shark liver oil. Cos its cool. And it apparently, 'may help reduce the risk of cancer'. Now I thought I was beginning to look like a hypercondriac...

Seriously? I ve not tried any, cos im going to get DMAE, this is found in fish such as sardine and salmon. And i feel that for my money, I want something more specific. Ive heard that simple old cod liver oil is as good as any. Plus, we, unlike our ancestors dont have to swallow it neat from a tea spoon. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## sarahlopez (Mar 5, 2011)

If you really want to get rid of your acne, do not use fish oil capsules. I recommend a liquid version. The texture is kind of gross, but the fresh fish oil and unrefined, particularly cod liver oil has a much greater amount of EPA and DHA omega-3. These are all excellent for skin, hair, brain and heart.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

The famous brain scan doctor, Dr. Amen, of Amen clinics and PBS specials, recommends and sells Coromega on his website. I bought it at a local store. They come in small flavored packets and you just squeeze one into your mouth. I noticed a difference in that I feel calmer and more alert after taking them. They seemed to be a bit sedating, but I really like them more than the other types of Fishoil I have tried.


----------



## adamadimos (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought fish oil. Cod liver oil plays a vital role in many diseases, also known as sequence many doctors for full fill some of the shortcomings of human.I like to use Omega 3 fish oil. It is so nice and very effective.


----------



## aviona (Apr 13, 2011)

I use Spectrum brand fish oil capsules. I would really recommend researching the brand you buy before purchasing because fish can contain dioxins, mercury, and other contaminants. It's also good to buy a brand that sustainably harvests.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

2deepathinker said:


> Hello, I am wondering if someone can recommend a fish oil that has been helpful to them. A long time ago, I purchased omega-3s and I didn't realize that for depersonalization, fish oil is a better choice. What can you recommend?


for vegetarians.. you can get the DHA (omega 3) derived from algae... here is some info on it.. i also recommend it with flax oil.

http://www.iherb.com/Deva-Vegan-Omega-3-DHA-90-Vegan-Softgels/21251?at=1

though it is pricey.. :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

also... if you are interested... something that has helped me with anxiety... is magnesium.. this kind.. *Magnesium (buffered magnesium glycinate chelate) *

helps with..

* Autism/ADD/ADHD
* Arrhythmias
* Asthma
* Anxiety
* Bone health
* Chronic fatigue
* Diabetes
* Fibromyalgia
* Heart attacks/ Heart disease
* High blood pressure
* Headaches
* Hyperactivity
* Kidney stones
* Mental health
* Muscle building
* Muscle cramps
* PMS
* Stroke
* Weak immune function

and is... the best-absorbed form of magnesium


----------

